# A good cheaper alternative to a habistat thermostat please



## calsmum22 (Sep 30, 2008)

hi all just been give two corn snakes, they have a heat mat just not a thermostat can anybody give me a good cheaper alternative to the habistat one
thanks 
harriet:blush:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You can get the microclimate mat stat from £20-25 and it can heat up to 100w which is usually a few heat mats.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol thats what im getting for my leo and when i get my corns


----------



## calsmum22 (Sep 30, 2008)

hi all just wanted to know if this was a good price.
i have asked for a quote for the following
1 x 4"x5" heat mat
3 x habitstat thermostat
2 x 11" x 11" habitstat heatmat 
12 inch feeding tweezers 
and two ExoTerra Electronic Digital Reptile Thermometer & Probe 

for £98 including postage please let me know
:blush:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

calsmum22 said:


> hi all just wanted to know if this was a good price.
> i have asked for a quote for the following
> 1 x 4"x5" heat mat
> 3 x habitstat thermostat
> ...


70 sound like a more realistic price to me, tenner (ish) a matt twenty odd for the stat a tenner each for the thermometers...


----------



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

vawn said:


> 70 sound like a more realistic price to me, tenner (ish) a matt twenty odd for the stat a tenner each for the thermometers...


Nah.....I reckon thats a good quote at £98 incl delivery - 3 stats (mat stats) alone can set you back around £60, mats even at a tenner each and the digital thermometers at a tenner each takes the total to £110. Tweezers maybe £5-£10 (cant remember what we paid for ours now:blush

So yeah - I personally would be happy to pay that for what you're buying!
Charlie : victory:


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

That sounds like a good quote to me. You can always check what it would cost you from swell reptiles or 888 reptiles as they do free delivery on orders over £50 and tend to be cheaper than shops


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

vawn said:


> 70 sound like a more realistic price to me, tenner (ish) a matt twenty odd for the stat a tenner each for the thermometers...


 by your calculations he should be quoted more like £110!!!! 
3 x mats @£10 = £30
3 x stats @£20 = £60
then a tenner each for the thermometers = £110

so going by this its a bloody good deal :lol2:


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

To get all that for less than a hundred quid delivered, thats a very good price. Mind divulging your source?!?!


----------

